# Plastering Jobs



## betterthanmost

Hello every1 im am a plasterer looking for work in Germany again can anybody tell me if there is any work going please


----------



## James3214

betterthanmost said:


> Hello every1 im am a plasterer looking for work in Germany again can anybody tell me if there is any work going please


Plenty of work going if you can look through the German job websites for 'Gipser' or 'Stuckateur' .
as an example:
Jobrapido | Arbeit, Gipser Jobs, Stellenangebote

Not sure what the rates are like though. Maybe you will have to compete with the many new EEA workers.


----------



## litelfun

jeh its just crap work and poorley paide nether againe if your on the cards 1500 euro tacke home for killing your self 12 haures a day self imployed is no beter if you even get paide


----------



## vinn39

*hi*



betterthanmost said:


> Hello every1 im am a plasterer looking for work in Germany again can anybody tell me if there is any work going please


hi can you tell me if you found work in germany my name is tim i am look for plastering work there many thank


----------



## litelfun

*Plastering work*



vinn39 said:


> hi can you tell me if you found work in germany my name is tim i am look for plastering work there many thank


HALLO TIM THEIR IS A FIRM CALLED GOLDHOFER & SCHAURE IN WOLRATSHAUSEN THATS 50KM SAUTH OF MUNCHEN THEY TACKE ON PLASTERING CONTRACHTS YOU CAN TRY GIVING THEM A PHONE CALL THEY HAVE LOTS OF WORK i CAN GIVE YOU THE PHONE NUMBER BUT i AM ON HOLIDAY AT PRESENT FOR NOTHER 2 WEEKS IN THE PHILOPINES THEIR IS LOADES OF PLASTERING FIRMS YOU JUST NOT GOING TO EARN BIG BUCKS MAY BE THE MOST YOU WILL EARN IS ON WEEKENDES PRIVATELY !


----------



## James3214

litelfun said:


> HALLO TIM THEIR IS A FIRM CALLED GOLDHOFER & SCHAURE IN WOLRATSHAUSEN THATS 50KM SAUTH OF MUNCHEN THEY TACKE ON PLASTERING CONTRACHTS YOU CAN TRY GIVING THEM A PHONE CALL THEY HAVE LOTS OF WORK i CAN GIVE YOU THE PHONE NUMBER BUT i AM ON HOLIDAY AT PRESENT FOR NOTHER 2 WEEKS IN THE PHILOPINES THEIR IS LOADES OF PLASTERING FIRMS YOU JUST NOT GOING TO EARN BIG BUCKS MAY BE THE MOST YOU WILL EARN IS ON WEEKENDES PRIVATELY !


Try contacting them through their website:
Goldhofer und Schauer +++ Verputz +++ Wolfratshausen +++


----------



## tommy-rose63

I've recently comeback from Germany,there is loads of
work,but most through agencies,and your talking no more
than 12€'s an hour.I shall move there in the summer to
start coaching at a football club in Wiesbaden but i need
to find other work as well and i'm a painter/decorater so
have inquired and been offered 12€ it's ok to get your 
foot in the door,but if your greedy and looking for mega
bucks,then i think you'll have to look elsewhere.


----------



## betterthanmost

vinn39 said:


> hi can you tell me if you found work in germany my name is tim i am look for plastering work there many thank


no im still looking 2 get back working over there


----------



## chrisyehh

I've been looking into the availability of work for plasterers in Munich and can't find anything!

I've tried a few of the companies suggested above but had no reply. Am I wasting my time or are you really only going to be able to line up work once in the city?

Any help would be appreciated, just want to know for the future really...


----------



## James3214

stick at it chrisyehh, did you speak to them in German? If not, I think it might be better if you are physically present there or try sending them your details or at least give them something on paper. I am sure there is work there due to the booming building sector.
Hopefully, some of the other posters can advise. I hope you find something.


----------



## chrisyehh

James3214 said:


> stick at it chrisyehh, did you speak to them in German? If not, I think it might be better if you are physically present there or try sending them your details or at least give them something on paper. I am sure there is work there due to the booming building sector.
> Hopefully, some of the other posters can advise. I hope you find something.


Okay, thanks. I don't speak german, would that make it a lot more difficult? I take it the trade is much busier than it is in the UK currently?


----------



## James3214

chrisyehh said:


> Okay, thanks. I don't speak german, would that make it a lot more difficult? I take it the trade is much busier than it is in the UK currently?


I don't think it would make it too difficult but I would probably think that if they receive a call in English they might think it is too much hassle to follow up. Don't forget you will have to compete with a lot of the Eastern Europeans too. Saying that, judging from what I have seen here in Frankfurt there is an awful lot of building work going on, so I guess it is currently a lot better than the UK at the moment.


----------



## ashley mckay

*plaster work*

hello was just wondering are you still in germany cause i live in london and the plastering work has gone down hill , would go to germany if the money was alright , alot of people dont get paid at all out there is this just english and dutch angcies , the germans should be ok how much tax do you pay and do you need safety cards if you could get me a few numbers it would be very helpful thankyou


----------



## Ld20

chrisyehh said:


> I've been looking into the availability of work for plasterers in Munich and can't find anything!
> 
> I've tried a few of the companies suggested above but had no reply. Am I wasting my time or are you really only going to be able to line up work once in the city?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated, just want to know for the future really...


Hi. I'm new to this so any help would be appreciated. We've just moved to a house in heilbronn. It needs a fair sized room plastering. We had a german company in to do another part of the house , needless to say a very poor job, and a big bill later...... Anyway fast forward we have just had a quote done for this room, and it's ridiculous. Probably x3 what it would cost in the UK.... and why can't these people produce a decent plaster finish without using this dodgy wallpaper on top? 

Either way, if there's a decent uk expat plasterer living nearby and after a bit of work, please get in touch to give us a quote


----------

